# Anyone familiar with this style or org.?



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 16, 2006)

http://www.aikidoconnection.com/indiana/index.htm

I'm curious about this, as they have a "sattelite" school opening up nearby.

Jeff


----------



## Paul B (Aug 16, 2006)

Yep..that is Sensei Liz Menning's(sp?) school..used to be literally down the block from my old Hapkido Dojang in Merrillville. Good People. 

I went to check out a class on my own while being nosy(at least I can admit it) and she was a very nice person and knew her stuff.


----------



## Aikironin (Aug 28, 2006)

I have met Menning Sensei many years ago when she was with AAA, yes, she is a very nice person, and does know her stuff.  She is now with AWA under Andy Sato, who again, very nice and down to earth.  I would recommend both.


----------

